# Does anyone know if each Kindle device has its own cell phone number?



## xholony (May 12, 2010)

And if it does, how do I find out what it is?

Thanks for all the gurus here.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you go to your settings page (from the home screen press menu, then choose settings) and then press 611 it will bring up 4 pages of technical info about your individual Kindle. You can also get more data by pressing 411. I'm not sure if that will give you what you want, but I don't know of any other way to access the system info on a Kindle.


----------



## xholony (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, Linjeakel! 
IT WORKED!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Doing 411 from the settings menu got me a Radio Serial Number which looked to be the closest thing to a Kindle phone number, but then again it's late, I've got insomnia, and I'm really trying to think of a way to convince my K2 to update the 2.5 software while I try to sleep.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

xholony said:


> Thanks, Linjeakel!
> IT WORKED!


Glad I could help! I'm curious though, as to why you want the number ...


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Me too, really. And whether this information can be used for advantageous purposes, of course.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

That was really interesting.  I used both numbers, however, I only got 1 page on each, not 4 pages as you said above!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Granvillen said:


> That was really interesting. I used both numbers, however, I only got 1 page on each, not 4 pages as you said above! Thanks for the info.


When you type in 611 and the page displays, it doesn't replace the settings page, it overlays it, so that although the very bottom panel (the same as the one that has your Kindle version on it) says Page 1 of 1 - this is referring to your settings page. If you look at the bottom left, but inside the lines of the overlying box the info is in, it says 1 of 4 etc and you move through them using your next and previous page buttons as normal.

I'm still wondering what possible use the phone number is.....


----------



## xholony (May 12, 2010)

Linjeakel, 
since I have none to very poor AT&T cell signal reception at home, I got this AT&T's MicroCell device which is basically a cell site (antenna) that connects to the internet and then transmits/receive 3G (only) voice and data cell signal within 50 feet radius. It works great with the cell phone.

In order to let other devices use this "booster", one needs to grant permission by entering said devices cell numbers via AT&T web site.

However, my hopes were dashed when I've just found out that for whatever reason, Kindle is on AT&T list of devices which are NOT compatible with the MicroCell. At least not yet.

If I'm not alone in this quest, let's make some noise with AT&T!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

How fascinating, I didn't know such a thing existed. Good luck with getting the Kindle made compatible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

xholony said:


> And if it does, how do I find out what it is?
> 
> Thanks for all the gurus here.





xholony said:


> Linjeakel,
> since I have none to very poor AT&T cell signal reception at home, I got this AT&T's MicroCell device which is basically a cell site (antenna) that connects to the internet and then transmits/receive 3G (only) voice and data cell signal within 50 feet radius. It works great with the cell phone.
> 
> In order to let other devices use this "booster", one needs to grant permission by entering said devices cell numbers via AT&T web site.
> ...


Xholony--

fascinating! Welcome to KindleBoards. I hope you'll find lots of useful information here--be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself and check out all the good book recommendations in the Book Corner and the Book Bazaar where we feature our independent author member.

Betsy


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

How much does the MicroCell cost?

edit: never mind, I found it. $20 a month on top of your bill. ouch, but I guess if you need cell coverage.


----------



## Cabinwood (Jan 3, 2010)

mrmeany said:


> How much does the MicroCell cost?
> 
> edit: never mind, I found it. $20 a month on top of your bill. ouch, but I guess if you need cell coverage.


Actually, you don't have to pay the $20/month -- that is only if you want unlimited calls on your phone when using the MicroCell. I have it and it works great. I did have to buy it but do not do the $20 month fee.

I would love for the Kindle to connect to it but for now it doesn't. I'm hoping they will allow the Kindle on there. It sometimes takes me hours, or overnight, to manage to connect to the signal here to download a book without the MicroCell. I had a subscription to the Atlanta Journal/Constitution but it was such a pain getting it in every day I gave up on it.


----------

